# cristiano De Rosa



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Z_SFRDS8mE


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuhksILQI68


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Those were obviously taken in Asia, and faked to look like Italy


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

The first vid looks like he's holding a Shop-Vac attachment. I hate bulbous looking frames.


----------



## tidi (Jan 11, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> Those were obviously taken in Asia, and faked to look like Italy


what makes it an asian factory? i couldn't make that out from the vid. however i haven't been to the de rosa factory either


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Kidding, see threads about De Rosa now made in Asia.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

See how only kidding can get out of hand!


----------



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

Can you actually see a single King being made there on these movies? I can't! All I can see is bunch of painted and unpainted frames.


----------

